# Warum klappt das bei mir nicht....



## Babs (27 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Sep. 2012)

Ja ich denke auch es wird Zeit für so ein ernstes Gespräch:thx:​


----------



## Padderson (28 Sep. 2012)

mein Alkohol versteht mich auch nie


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2012)

Ich mag meinen Alkohol


----------



## fvefve (28 Sep. 2012)

der ist gut


----------

